# Leaking water when rain heavily outside.



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Its more than likely a roof leak:laughing:It could be a number of things.Too hard to say without looking


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tingmelon said:


> When raining heavily and strong wind blows, water leaking through one of the potlights casing in our family room on the main floor, above the family room is our bathroom, we had reroofed 2006 and installed a turbine fan on top. Please advise me what could it be? THANK YOU.


The only way to figure this out is to go into the attic during and after a rainstorm to do the inspection. This may require several visits, before and after the fix.


----------



## tingmelon (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for your advise, for sure will check the attic next heavy rain


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Turbines are notorious for wind-blown rain infiltration. If you can, secure a garbage bag over it and see if that fixes it. Hate those things.
If it is directly over the leak, look in the attic for water streaks on the inside of the turbine flange.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> The only way to figure this out is to go into the attic during and after a rainstorm to do the inspection. This may require several visits, before and after the fix.


Well its not the only way.I can usually find on the roof after knowing general location.The first thing I would look at is any protusion in that general location,such as whirly-bird.Alot of 'roofers' don't install them right,they always have that extra little 'wee' part.If I must install them,I always silicone joints on inside.I as well hate those things,as ONB staed they are prone to water,snow infiltration.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

johnk said:


> Well its not the only way.I can usually find on the roof after knowing general location.The first thing I would look at is any protusion in that general location,such as whirly-bird.Alot of 'roofers' don't install them right,they always have that extra little 'wee' part.If I must install them,I always silicone joints on inside.I as well hate those things,as ONB staed they are prone to water,snow infiltration.


It's the only way, unless you're willing to get on the roof, which many people aren't.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tingmelon said:


> Thanks for your advise, for sure will check the attic next heavy rain


I would also suggest checking after a light rain. Just because the rain isn't heavy doesn't imply that water is not getting in. Your leaking could be disguised by insulation soaking up the water.

That's one drawback for people who elect for cellulose insulation. Recycled newspapers absorb moisture, which will prevent the homeowner from knowing about leaks unless they are really bad, or the water soaks through all the cellulose insulation, which renders it rock hard.

Therefore, I also suggest checking the insulation directly below the roof penetration, and possibly set up a flat pan directly under to catch water so that you can tell instantly when you get into the attic. The attic is a very unpleasant place, especially if it's not designed such that you can walk around easily.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> It's the only way, unless you're willing to get on the roof, which many people aren't.


Yeah sometimes I forget I'm giving advice to a h/o.It must be my roofers instinct to head right to the roof


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

And I hate going in attics


----------



## tingmelon (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you think the roofer who installed the roof will come and check it out and find the leak in the attic, or I should have someone else.


----------



## tingmelon (Nov 21, 2010)

Why the leak was not on the top floor ceiling, only leaked on the main floor ceiling? That's very odd to me.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Usually, when I track down a weather-related leak which "skips" a floor, I find that the water is traveling down a plumbing or chimney chase from a incorrectly sealed roof penetration or chimney.

Here's an example, follow the link below the picture for the full account of the cause of this leak and how it was eventually found as it's too long to post here:










Using infrared imaging to find roof (ceiling) leaks that skip floors – Paragon infrared inspections – Chicago / Evanston / Morton Grove

(That's beta version of the new web site, so many links off that page will not yet work properly, but I don't have the material up anywhere else)

Even with tools like infrared cameras and moisture meters this kind of leak can be difficult to track down based on where the water appears at the ceiling.

I frequently encounter water at ceiling surfaces which has traveled substantial distances either above the finished surface of the ceiling or within the drywall itself, usually within the joint compound at a drywall seam.

For example at this ceiling below water from a defective seal where a drain passed through the roof sheathing traveled around 15 feet along the drain line – including past the 2x4” support, before it dripped down onto the ceiling below:












and traveled 4 feet to the right of the drain line, at the opening nearest the center of the room:











For such reasons it's often easiest to track these leaks from above if you have attic access; next time you have a heavy rain check the all roof penetrations at the underside of the roof surface - the chances are good that you will detect evidence of staining at the roof sheathing or find wetted insulation below the leak.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you’re unwilling to get in or on your roof, call the roofer.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tingmelon said:


> Do you think the roofer who installed the roof will come and check it out and find the leak in the attic, or I should have someone else.


When did this leaking start?

Since you reroofed and had the turbine installed in 2006, if it was coming through the turbine itself, you should have seen water coming through as soon as the next heavy rain.

It it only recently started to leak, then that would point to flashing, sealant, shingles, etc. Did your roofer use weather/ice shield over the flashing?

I think during the next rain, when you see the leak, it'll allow you to better narrow down the issue.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Thomas is correct. If it is skipping a floor and leaking at the wall of a lower bathroom then I would suspect the bathroom vent pipe flashing. If the vent pipe travels up that wall and to the roof, the flashing is leaking.


----------



## tingmelon (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Thomas for such detail explanation with photos and web info. Will find a home inspector come look for the leak either from the roof or from the plumbing or shower tub.


----------



## tingmelon (Nov 21, 2010)

I wonder turbine is good or not, when is raining or snowing will draw the snow and rain to come in?? How does it work?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Michael Thomas said:


> Usually, when I track down a weather-related leak which "skips" a floor, I find that the water is traveling down a plumbing or chimney chase from a incorrectly sealed roof penetration or chimney.
> 
> Here's an example, follow the link below the picture for the full account of the cause of this leak and how it was eventually found as it's too long to post here:
> 
> ...


 
Very good information Michael.

You might want to consider adding a "For Contractors" Tabbed Section to your website by the way.

Ed


----------



## tingmelon (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Ed the roofer, 
Does roofer willing to go see the attic to find out where it leaks or is not their responsibilities? And does roofer install Thermwire melt on part of the roof with very short period of sun shine at that area and downspout to melt the snow in winter time?


----------

